# امطار عروض فرقة همس الشرقيه ابتداء من 300 ريال



## همس الشرقيه (8 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

دي جي همس الشرقيه ..وباسعار خياليه ..

اسعار تبتدي من 300 ريال فقط...

فقط اتصلي ولاتتردي ..
واسالي عن لعروض ....

للاستفسار 
[email protected]


0536158481
*


----------



## همس الشرقيه (10 يونيو 2012)

*رد: امطار عروض فرقة همس الشرقيه ابتداء من 300 ريال*

استغفر الله ...


----------

